# How to enable SSL in wget?

## Broot

I'm trying to retrieve files from an FTP site, but I keep getting rejected because the site won't recognize my connection as SSL-enabled. Nothing in the wget manpages even _mentions_ SSL. BTW, I'm using wget 1.9-r2 (the latest stable ebuild), compiled with USE="ssl"

Any help/advice, guys?

----------

## kashani

Assuming you've compiled in ssl support the syntax is 

wget --sslprotocol=0 https://yoursite.com

kashani

----------

## Broot

```
broot $ wget -S --passive-ftp --sslprotocol=0 -t 1 -i file

--23:04:29--  ftp://user:*password*@ftp.url.org:21/folder/subfolder/*

           => `.listing'

Resolving ftp.url.org... 0.0.0.0

Connecting to ftp.url.org[0.0.0.0]:21... connected.

Logging in as user ...

220 +OK Hello there.

--> USER user

530 User user access denied. Use secure access

The server refuses login.

Giving up.

unlink: No such file or directory

```

Same thing happens with "sslprotocol=1"

----------

## kashani

Not sure what protocol that it. wget will support https, but I think that server is running some wierd secure ftp daemon.

kashani

----------

